# Building an Airplane Hanger at what point is fire suppression system required?



## Robert Barcus (Nov 13, 2020)

Building an Airplane Hanger to do mechanics in. 9,000sf to 12,000sf. At what point is fire suppression system required?


----------



## RLGA (Nov 13, 2020)

You'll be either a Group III or Group II hangar per NFPA 409 as stated in IBC Section 412.3.6. This depends on your construction type.

Group II hangars require a foam-water deluge system, a combination sprinkler/low-expansion foam system, a combination sprinkler/high-expansion foam system, or a closed-head foam system. A Group III hangar requires only compliance with the IBC, in which case no sprinkler system would be required if the building is under 12, 000 sq. ft. However, if fuel transfer, welding, torch cutting/soldering, doping, or spray painting is performed in a Group III hangar, then compliance with fire protection requirements for Group II is required.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 13, 2020)

IBC 412.4.6, Table 412.4.6 list fire area, see foot notes. 
You'll need to now the type of construction for the hanger.


----------



## classicT (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 13, 2020)

IBC 2012 code, 412.4.6


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2020)

Robert Barcus said:


> Building an Airplane Hanger to do mechanics in. 9,000sf to 12,000sf. At what point is fire suppression system required?



Welcome

Will this be in the limits of an Incorporated city or county area??

On an established airport?

If so good size?


----------

